# Buttvorfach



## Blondi (24. November 2012)

Eine Frage lohnt es buttforfächer selber machen oder lieber 
Kaufen. Ich gehe nur 2-3 mal Butangeln.
Ich danke für einen Rat. und sage Petri-Heil


----------



## IngoS (24. November 2012)

*AW: Buttvorfach*

Also ich bastel meine Buttvorfächer selber, aber finanziell lohnt es natürlich nicht. Der Vorteil ist, dass man Vorfachlänge, Seitenarme, Schnur und Hakengröße oder gegebenenfalls Nachläufer nach belieben auswählen kann.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (24. November 2012)

*AW: Buttvorfach*

Ich mache die Vorfächer selbst. Find die fertigen Vorfächer sind teilweise nicht so toll und selbstgemachte Vorfächer haben auch irgendwie mehr Stil


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (24. November 2012)

*AW: Buttvorfach*

Ich binde alles immer selber, die gekauften taugen nichts. Schlechte Schnur, schlechte Haken, sauschlechte Knoten.
Wäre schade wegen so was einen tollen Fisch zu verlieren.


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. November 2012)

*AW: Buttvorfach*



Blondi schrieb:


> Eine Frage lohnt es buttforfächer selber machen oder lieber
> Kaufen. Ich gehe nur 2-3 mal Butangeln.
> Ich danke für einen Rat. und sage Petri-Heil


 


Gerade wenn man nur 2-3 mal geht, dann sollte auch gutes Material dabei sein. Also vernünftig selbst Knoten. :m


----------



## Lump (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Buttvorfach*

Hallo liebe Boots/Brandungsangler,
ich fahre ende April anfang Mai nach Langeland,und würde mich freuen, wenn Ihr hier Bilder von euren selbstgebundenen Buttsystem reinhaut.

Ich mach mal den anfang ,vielleicht kommt da was zusammen.|wavey:


----------



## dkbozz (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Buttvorfach*

Über fängige Montage würde ich mich auch freuen und was für produkte kann man denn dafür verwenden? Gamakatsu Behr ... Welche Grösse und Last? Klemmhülse Knoten? usw.
Gruss Denis


----------



## Franky (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Buttvorfach*

Moin Denis,
http://www.weserstrand-bremen.de/angeln/menu_bootsangeln_1_frame.htm
hier kannste mal so allgemein reinschnuppern.
Ein paar Montagen kannst Du Dir hier abkupfern:
http://www.weserstrand-bremen.de/angeln/berichte/herbst_2007.htm


Die Frage nach dem Material ist auch nicht schwierig zu beantworten. Zum Plattfischangeln verwende ich am liebsten die einfachen Rundbogenhaken ("Aberdeen"). Gamakatsu Worm 31 in Gr. 2/0 und 3/0 haben sich als sehr gut herauskristallisiert. ZU große Haken gibt es da nicht... Genauso tauglich sind die VMC 9291PS oder 7054 TR.
Die Haken binde ich an 0,35 - 0,45 mm Monofil. Meistens Stroft ABR, weil die extrem abriebfest ist. Doch jede andere 40er - 45er Mono packt das auch locker.
An Wirbeln nehme ich ausnahmslos Gr. 7 - 10 von Rosco. Einhänger dazu kommen am liebsten aus dem Hause Profiblinker (Fastlock XXX Strong).
Mit Perlen und anderem Gedööns bin ich recht sparsam. Aber hier kommen am besten Lille-Corkys (Gr. 6 mm, 8 mm, 10 mm) zum Einsatz. Meine "Lieblingsfarben" sind hier rot/gelb in allen möglichen Varianten.
Ist aber eigentlich nur "Deko". Wichtig ist der Köder, wo ich am besten mit der Kombi aus Watt- und Seeriingelwurm gefahren bin.


----------



## Silvio.i (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Buttvorfach*



Franky schrieb:


> Mit Perlen und anderem Gedööns bin ich recht sparsam. Aber hier kommen am besten Lille-Corkys (Gr. 6 mm, 8 mm, 10 mm) zum Einsatz. Meine "Lieblingsfarben" sind hier rot/gelb in allen möglichen Varianten.
> Ist aber eigentlich nur "Deko". Wichtig ist der Köder, wo ich am besten mit der Kombi aus Watt- und Seeriingelwurm gefahren bin.


 
Hier würde ich differenzieren. 
Bei stürmischer und aufgewühlter See kann ruhig ordentlich geklappert werden. Spinnerblatt und bunte Perlen. Selbst ein ausgelutscher oder alter Wattwurm tut hier seinen Job (...stinkt)
Bei klarem Wasser ist weniger oft mehr. Hier haben sich 2-3 perlmuttfarbende oder eine rote Perle bewährt. Das bringt dann auch mehr Wurfweite, was bei aufgewühlter See oft nebensächlich ist. Und die Würmer solten frisch sein.


----------



## Franky (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Buttvorfach*



Silvio.i schrieb:


> Hier würde ich differenzieren.
> Bei stürmischer und aufgewühlter See kann ruhig ordentlich geklappert werden. Spinnerblatt und bunte Perlen. Selbst ein ausgelutscher oder alter Wattwurm tut hier seinen Job (...stinkt)
> Bei klarem Wasser ist weniger oft mehr. Hier haben sich 2-3 perlmuttfarbende oder eine rote Perle bewährt. Das bringt dann auch mehr Wurfweite, was bei aufgewühlter See oft nebensächlich ist. Und die Würmer solten frisch sein.



Meine Montagen sind ausschl. vom Boot aus gedacht - da brauch ich nicht werfen  Zum Brandungsangeln (nicht ganz so mein Metier) können die aber durchaus abgewandelt werden. Egal, ob man mit SRT-Federn, Alphaclips, als Lift, Nachläufer oder Springermontage...
Was das "frisch" angeht, hab ich (versehentlich) eine andere Erfahrung gemacht und mit alten (stinkigen) Kneifern und Wattis dermaßen abgerockt. Mein lieber Bootsmitinsasse sah mit seinen (frischen) Wattis ziemlich alt aus...


----------

